# How to remove the pin for tilt trim on 2003 mercury 90



## Chapman5011

I have a 2003 mercury 90 (90elpto is the model)
I am replacing the tilt trim motor but to get to it I have to remove the pin in the top of the rod that pushes the motor up and down. The pin is notched on one side a flat on the other side. The pin also has a much smaller pin that runs threw the center of the pin I am trying to remove. I don't want to beat on something that may have threads. 
I've scanned threw a operation/maintenance Manuel with no luck on how to get the pin out.
I have to remove the pin so the tilt motor will pivot out so I can get to the two screws on the back of the tilt motor. 
An option I have thought of is to remove the three bolts on each side on the bottom of tilt trim entire assembly, thinking if I get the bottom loose, the whole assembly will pivot out opposite of my original plan. 

Any help or ideas would be great. 

I've watch youtube videos where they heat and beat, but I don't want to heat and beat something that doesn't need beating.


----------



## Chapman5011

*The small pin inside the pin I'm trying to remove*

I'm thinking this is what they are calling a trilobe pin


----------



## Chapman5011

The main pin to release the shaft that pushes the motor up and down . This is the smooth side


----------



## Chapman5011

This is the notched side


----------



## bcahn

Impact driver and maul, that's what I would try if it screws in or out. Oh and PB Blaster!
ACE or HF should have one for less than $20 bucks.


----------



## Sequoiha

The tri lobe pin pulls out with a pair of dikes, it's tough but will come out.


----------



## Chapman5011

If I can get the trilobe pin out, do I hammer out the other main pin.
And where do I get a pair of dikes.


----------



## Chapman5011

And if I were to not be able to pull the trilobe pin out, could I drill it out at a last resort. 
The main pin won't come out without the trilobe coming out first.


----------



## Sequoiha

The tri lobe has to come out first. Dikes, side cutters, wire cutters, yes then the main pin just pushes out, or drives out, be careful not to mushroom the end, it will bind in the hole.


----------



## kanaka

Chapman5011 said:


> And where do I get a pair of dikes.


Cruse by a LGBT bar and pick your pair.


----------



## SHO-NUFF

If you have to drive it out and you probably will, find some brass stock about the same diameter as the pin to use as a drift. PB blaster and a little heat will help.


----------



## Chapman5011

I'll be removing the tilt trim motor today . I'll be hitting the pin that I'm gonna have to remove with pb blaster several times today before I start the project .

Once I install the new Mercury tilt trim motor, does it have to be primed or anything special, or does it just work?


----------



## Sequoiha

You will have to top off the fluid, and be mindful of the drive pin,


----------



## specktackler57

Like said above don't hit the pin hard enough to mushroom it on the end.


----------



## Chapman5011

I broke the top of the tri lobe pin, so I had to unbolt the housing from the bottom and pivot in the reverse way that I had intended. 
Report later with my result . 
I'm bolting in the new trim motor at the moment.


----------



## Chapman5011

Old tilt trim motor appearance


----------



## Chapman5011

I got the dam thing in finally. It's dark now. A lot of beers down and the only thing I screwed up was my nose.
My socket wrench slipped and busted me in the nose


----------



## Chapman5011

New unit is in. Now I gotta run the power wires


----------

